# Thinking about purchasing a Paso Fino.. Tell me why I should!! or should not!!



## old97fan (Sep 14, 2012)

would be a bit of a change from TW's. Also I've noticed it seems some (not all) seem to mature a little later emotionally. However, my son learned on one, and he was great. They get along well. The same horse while capable of carrying me 225 tends to let me know he likes me as long as I don't get on him. The biggest difference would be their feel/gait/speed. They have one gait that is almost comic book-looks like they are tip toeing. Also if you are used to moving out fast and gaited, they aren't that way. They tend to be short striding so a lot of movement with little distance. Going up steep hills with them are cool though. Those short strides make it feel like low gear kicks in and they feel like they chew up steep slopes. Decent horses, fairly smart, somewhat sensitive like most warm bloods.


----------



## LadyEleanor (Oct 10, 2012)

Does your son ride English or Western? What are your opinions about their temperament? Did your son and horse require a lot of training or did the transition of the gaits come naturally?


----------



## old97fan (Sep 14, 2012)

the boy rides western, this was the first horse he ever rode on and about the third person who had had lessons on him. His owner, a real old school natural horsemanship trainer is a very good trainer so the horse knew it's stuff. However, this horse is one who also is a very good one to learn on because it's nature is to be the type of horse to constantly look for new games to win with the rider. The boy has had to learn quickly to stay ahead and in control of the horse. All in all he was perfect for the boy. The best thing I can compare this horse to is a decent natured teenager. Will try to test boundaries, find ways to be smarter, but ultimately will give if the right things are done. This one in particular was perfect for the boy but lousy for me. My weight tended to make him act a little muley when he got tired or was already tired. Just wouldn't go. He has a little bit of spook in him but I've never seen a horse that would try harder to stand his ground when he freaked. Don't think he would have a problem if I fell off him but have seen him stop on his own for the boy when the boy started to lose his seat while riding bareback. My 10 year old boy can also forcibly one reign stop him if he starts getting a little headstrong. Not sure he is big enough to do that with some of the cold bloods yet, but being a warm blood he seems a little more sensitive and quick to give even when upset.

Breeds do seem to have some personality characteristics that are unique to each one but it also depends on the horse. I've seen Paso s with all kinds of temperments, but mostly they seem fairly civil. I have noticed that some of them can kind of be like a lot of herding dogs. Kind of one owner animals. Intelligent, but not genius. Great horse to learn on, will make you pay attention until you get fundamentals down.

Transition of gaits is fairly easy for a experienced rider, little more challenging for a newby although the boy is doing well at it. I actually don't care for riding him very much, prefer my Peruvian but think he's a pretty good horse.

Mostly if you are really planning on getting one, either make sure you know how to feel him out yourself or take someone with you who is fairly experienced with this breed. I think they are decent horses, Have seen some real scary ones-mostly due to some real loser breeders around here. The few that I have known were very healthy. One caveat, they are a semi sensitive horse. If you are used to quarterhorses, Pasos are a little different emotional make up. I know there are different opinions on this board on training, natural vs old school vs pushing through/dominating. If you get one that has been "cowboyed" at some point. It does easily leave a mark on them and you might end up with a powderkeg that will go off when you least expect it. They are a little more like working with Arabians.

These are just my opinions, meant to be food for thought from my experience. There are a lot of people on here who have a whole lot more experience than I do and are much more qualified to give answers. I am by no means an expert and would recommend you doing a little more input seeking before taking my observations to deeply to heart.

good luck


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

They have a lot of spirit and like other have said are very sensitive and almost demand light cues.
I have ridden a couple and my brother bought one years a go in the late 70,s. I was riding QHs and a TWH cross and thought the mare was lame.
I do not really like gaited horses yet if I was to ever buy one it would be a Paso Fino Their spirit is righ up my alley. Shalom


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

Ive ridden a green gelding before. He was very quick and very soft in the bridle. I loved him to peices, very good personality. But really thats all I can say. I don't have much experience other than that. Lol.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I took a few lessons on Paso Finos and enjoyed them, although I didn't really feel as though I was riding. About five years ago, I searched for a Paso Fino to buy in Florida. I was at a point where I wanted something easy to ride, and I really like their size and looks. I went and tried out four, and none of them seemed to be quite what I was looking for. I ended up buying a Paint and a Haflinger.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

If you're looking for trail riding hills and mountains I would suggest a Rocky Mountain, or Kentucky Mountain, instead. I've owned many TWH's and TWH crosses and now own 2 mountain horses. They will really move out, like a TWH, can carry weight, but handle steep hills better than a walker does. (They dig in and take smaller steps while climbing.)
In 2010 we took our 2 mountain horses, my mare (now 14yo) and my (now 6yo) gelding trail riding in SD. We hit a spot where the trail disappeared into a public, 2-lane, dirt road, and the two of them took off ambling for about 4 miles straight. DH and I just let them go, wondering if they'd get winded. They didn't. I figure we were travelling at about 9-10 mph.


----------

